# wrong diagnosis?



## beachbabe (Jan 22, 2009)

hey everyone, to cut a long story short...my first visit to the doctor was 6 months ago he said ive got ibs,around the same time i also went to a clinic to get full std testing which came back all clear, when the nurse examined me she said i have a inflammed cervix. I always have daily extreme pain in my lower abdomen and in the right hand side but recently the pain has been getting even more intense but has moved to my left side i decided to go for a full std testing again last week and the nurse said the same thing- inflammed cervix. Im going back next week for more tests i was just wondering if anyone has experienced the same and if it is a sign of anything else??


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The cervix being inflamed shouldn't cause pain on the left or right sides, low center would tend to be where that would be, but I do not know if that sort of thing tends to cause sever pain or not. IBS can cause severe pain. After all one of the reasons for doing a pap smear routinely is it doesn't tend to cause a lot of symptoms for minor problems or when problems start.IBS can cause pain on both the left and right sides from quite low to up under the ribs because the colon is in all those places.You can have IBS and something else. IBS is very common so 10% or so of anyone with any health problem will have IBS as well. Having something else won't prevent you from getting something else. Having something else acting up will make IBS worse.Did they do a pap smear to try to see if they can figure out why you are having so much trouble with the cervix? It may not be causing all the pain where the IBS is, but getting it cleared up may help as it can't trigger anything else.Some women do get some cervical issues over a fairly extended period of time (lots of women have something funny like that show up on a pap smear). Sometimes all they can really do is keep an eye on it.


----------

